
How I built a Hacker News client with Angular 2 - MrAwesomeSauce
http://houssein.me/angular2-hacker-news
======
daveroberts
There are some other issues for users trying to follow along. I hit my next
snag from moment.js not being imported, and not having the filters domain,
amFromUnix and amTimeAgo not being found. I see you addressed these points
later on in your post notes, kind of as an "excercise left for the user".
After that point, I just read the article and stopped trying to follow along.
Perhaps it wasn't your intent to make a step-by-step type article, but I'm
just sharing the experience I had trying to go along one step at a time. I
appreciated the article, especially because right now we're starved for
Angular 2 content, and there's not a lot out there yet.

~~~
MrAwesomeSauce
Thank you for this, this is exactly the kind of feedback I appreciate so much.

It was my intention to have people follow along step by step, so I apologize
for having some unnecessary complexity in the middle that sort of stopped you
from following along. I'll try and update my post around this area to make it
a little more streamlined. I felt like these points weren't really necessary
to mention as I omit them once I begin to use the unofficial API. But my
apologies, I should have addressed this better.

------
daveroberts
Fails for me pretty early on:

ng set defaults.styleExt scss

Could not start watchman; falling back to NodeWatcher for file system events.
Visit [http://ember-cli.com/user-guide/#watchman](http://ember-cli.com/user-
guide/#watchman) for more info. Cannot read property 'serialize' of undefined
TypeError: Cannot read property 'serialize' of undefined

I installed watchman and received the same error

Looks like this has been reported elsewhere:
[https://github.com/angular/angular-
cli/issues/1905](https://github.com/angular/angular-cli/issues/1905)

~~~
MrAwesomeSauce
Yeah someone else mentioned they were seeing the same thing, weird I didn't
see this issue at all. But he did solve it by just manually updating the value
in angular-cli.json ([https://github.com/angular/angular-
cli/issues/1900](https://github.com/angular/angular-cli/issues/1900)) so give
that a shot if you haven't already.

Put a note in my post in case anyone else experiences this issue.

------
MrAwesomeSauce
I built a Hacker News client with Angular 2
([https://angular2-hn.firebaseapp.com](https://angular2-hn.firebaseapp.com))
and shared it here a short while ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12438119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12438119)).
Got some very useful feedback and thought it would be nice to write a post on
how I built it. I go through building the entire app step by step from scratch
solving each problem along the way.

As always, I hope you find it useful and would appreciate any feedback.

------
daveroberts
Just a minor point, but your first stories.component.html snippet doesn't
include {{i}}, so the way it renders in the browser is different than your
screenshot

~~~
MrAwesomeSauce
Oops, thanks for catching this. Just updated it.

